# .223 vs 22/250



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

gonna get me a varmint rifle when the ice melts and try 'yote hunting. i've used a 250 , and they are an awsome weapon. never used a 223. how do they compare? i'm guessing they're about the same, but i dunno. is there much difference in ammo cost? thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Not a drastic difference in ammo cost, the 223 is a little cheaper but not enough to make you go with it over the 250, there is plenty of factory loadings for both, the 250 will give you about 4-500fps more velocity than the 223 and needless to say with that comes more range, plenty of rifles to chose from with both cals, even though Im a big fan of the 223 I would say if you already have experience with the 250 and your going to be hunting yotes I might go with the 250(even though a 223 would do the job to) good luck with your choice.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

I think this will really come down to a personal preference on this one, I went through the exact same question a few years ago for 'yotes and I picked the 22-250. But I think for every positive of one gun there is another equalizing factor on the other. I think the ammo selection, ammo cost, and overall broad availability to find ammo would go to the .223, but if you want to take long range shots, that goes to the 250. (and I'm not saying it's overly difficult to find 250 ammo, just not as broad in the above respects)

Best advice I could give is make sure you get a quality scope, regardless of which gun you select.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

If I had to choose a cal. for coyotes now , I would have purchased a 204 Ruger . 
I own a 22-250 for coyotes and it works great (on my 17th coyote this season and didnt start hunting for them until mid. Nov. this year). But given that most ranges ive killed coyotes at is less than 300 yrds. the 204 is more than capabile and is a very sweet shooting round , compared to my cannon 22-250 that gets everyone in a few mile ranges attention.

I have been thinking about getting rid of my Remington 700 SPS (22-250 cal.) so I can buy the riffle I should have bought instead the first time , Howa Axiom M-1500 in the .204 Ruger cal. This would be a the perfect all around riffle for Coyote , Fox and out of State Bobcat hunts.
I still kick myself for not buying it , but you live and learn I guess.











Matt


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I use a .221 fireball, it works for me but if I were to buy a rifle just for coyotes it would be .17 remington. (never .17 hmr), 204 would be my 2nd choice.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I shoot a .17 remington that I've taken two with... zero pelt damage, and stopped them like a lightning bolt


----------

